

Show HN: Docscript - vpj
http://vpj.github.io/docscript/

======
chanux
I just looked up Tufte handouts and came across rmarkdown[1]. It combines
markdown with support to embed R code to create Tufte handout style documents.

(I think it's good if you could include Tufte handouts part in the title)

[1] [http://rmarkdown.rstudio.com](http://rmarkdown.rstudio.com)

